# Van Hook 1/28-29



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Four of us fished Vanhook Sat and Sunday. Very Slow. Managed a couple of nice fish each day, but overall very quiet. Lots of guys out there Saturday, but very quiet out there Sunday. I guess most guys learn faster than we do!


----------

